# Animal safe clear coat question



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

Does anyone know of an animal safe clear coat finish? I've been making a lot of bird feeders out of cedar. Obviously, the cedar holds up pretty well, but I'd like to stain and paint some of the parts. That being said, it's going to need to be protected. What can I use, that isn't $30 an ounce?

Cheers, 
Kristoffer


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

All finishes are non toxic any more, that said if they are cedar they really don't need protection. It's well suited for outdoor use as is, although it will whether to a plain gray color. Even so, if you want to finish it the finish will need a few properties: the best choice would be the marine spar varnishes….but that's the $30/oz stuff (not quite, but I get your point). What I suggest is untinted paint. I've used it on cedar feeders and it works quite well and lasts a long time. More info here, buy if you live in an area without oil based paints (the article suggests them) you can get the water borne formulas instead. I know the SW A-100 exterior will dry clear as will the Olympic Premium Exterior Acrylic and they have the UV protection. Be aware, no clear outdoor finish is a forever thing, they will need repair eventually…tbut these last a very long time and are affordable. Lastly, another good choice might be the General Finishes High Performance…same properties but maybe a tad more expensive.

Edit: I suppose that small pieces of any film finish swallowed by a bird could damage it's intestines or such, but that's the only possibly I can think up.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks Fred, that's about the best test for outdoor finishing I've read, and provides great information. For exterior use pigment is best, but if someone must have "clear" it seems the clear base paint is the best choice. I was unaware the pigment was reduced to nothing in the last base number.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

OSU55, I've used several gallons of the oil based exterior paint unitinted and it really is a good finish…looks very much like an oil based varnish once applied. I'm not sure why this isn't more popular, it works well and is cheaper than most of the alternatives.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I suspect its simply awareness


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

An inexpensive and easy to apply finish would be something more elastic like a Danish finish for example which contain about 1/3 oil, 1/3 poly and 1/3 white spirit.


----------

